

Ask HN: Finding a Programmer - muvvio

I have been looking for a programmer that I would include in the Summer 2011 Application. We were looking for a high-end programmer, that would join our team and work with us. Would you know where we could find someone that can cooperate with us?<p>Wheres the best place to find a programmer who would program long-term for our company, and eventually be a part of our team?<p>Are any of you guys programmers that would like to join our team? We could give a brief background of our start-up.
======
RiderOfGiraffes
What do you do? Where are you? Could someone work remotely? What kind of
programmer do you need? Do they need to know databases? Do they need to know
algorithms? Do they need to know modern web technologies? Do they need to know
parallel programming? Do they need to know kernel tinkering? Do they need to
know business logic design? Do they need to know security programming?

I could go on, but I hope you get the point.

~~~
muvvio
I get the point, sorry I forgot to mention the necessities.

I'm looking for someone who can code HTML, CSS, PHP, MySQL, and other
programming languages would be great. We are a start-up that primarily focus
on delivering content (such as movies/games) to consumers in a short amount of
time, whether it would be online, or at home.

Databases would be key as well.

Also, software programmers/designers are something we're looking into as well,
designing a prototype of a GoogleTV similar device that can transfer data from
an account to the device.

I can go in depth, but these are the basics.

------
codeslush
Please read my comment from a similar posting yesterday:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2316878>

I would add a few things: Get involved with local
meetups/startupweekend/etc... Where are you located?

~~~
muvvio
Well our start-up has three founders, me being the CEO, I live near Chicago.

~~~
codeslush
Good news for you - startup weekend has an event near you in April. BTW, I'm
not affiliated with them, but have participated in one in SoCal and find it
tremendously valuable.

<http://beta.startupweekend.org/about/events/>

You really should share more about your concept if you want maximum exposure.
From the sounds of it, you are focusing on a niche of something like what came
out of startup weekend LA three weeks ago, got a million in funding already
and is at SXSW killing it as I write this message! ;-) Check front page of
techcrunch for Zaarly. I missed that boat!

Also, you made another comment about "not being able to find these meetups...
Google is pretty incredible resource! But for starters, maybe go to meetup.com
or search for local hacker groups around Chicago, IL.

~~~
muvvio
Thanks! This helps a lot! Hey, do you think I can get a hold of you
personally?

Like do you have an email where I can reach you at?

~~~
codeslush
FYI - I got your email, but the reply bounced! contact@...

Remote host said: 550 No Such User Here

~~~
muvvio
okay, if you can email me at shahedkhan30@gmail.com

Sorry!

------
ryanfitz
go to whatever tech/startup meetups are near your area, and introduce yourself
to as many people as you can. Don't instantly talk about how you need a
programmer to join your company. Just have a conversation, tell them what
you're doing and find out what they are doing. Follow up with anyone who you
think might be a good fit for your team.

~~~
muvvio
This sounds great, my only concern would be where can I find these meetups?
How can I interact with these people?

~~~
mindcrime
Meetup.com is a good place to start. Also google phrases like "linux user's
group" + cityname, "ruby user's group" + cityname, "java user's group" +
cityname, "perl mongers" + cityname, etc., etc. Once you find a handful of
interesting groups to start interacting with, you'll usually find that one
group leads you to another (ex, groups cross-posting meeting announcements to
one another's mailing lists, or standing up and making an announcement about
an upcoming meeting, at the meeting of a related group, etc.)

Edit: plancast is another decent place to find out about upcoming events of
various sorts.

------
muvvio
Anyone have any other opinions or suggestions?

------
muvvio
Looking for more suggestions. Thanks!

